# Slotting Attachment for a Vertical Mill/Drill



## Maryak (Oct 26, 2008)

Help :

I have looked pretty long and hard at the internet and my back copies of MEW and their plans. 

I have a "gut feel" I've read about or seen a picture of one somewhere ??? ??? ???

Can anybody point me in the right direction.

Just to clear things up, I mean a mechanical device driven off the spindle not a hand job :

Regards
Bob


----------



## Loose nut (Oct 26, 2008)

I think that Bridgeport made a slotting head that could be mounted on some models of there mills, it isn't a simple add on though the milling head had to be removed or the ram could mount one head on each end, can't remember for sure.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes Bridgeport did make two headed monsters .One of the shops I worked at had one. never saw the slotter used though. Also have seen the slotting head only for sale at Cabin fever. 



> Just to clear things up, I mean a mechanical device driven off the spindle not a hand job


I do not recall seeing a powered attachment available . 
I have seen indexable attachments for shapers that allow slotting and spline cutting. 
Tin


----------



## Maryak (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for your replies Guys,

May have to have a think about designing one, but its not that high on my list.

Regards
Bob


----------



## kvom (Oct 26, 2008)

The BP slotting attachment mounts on the opposite side of the ram from the head and has its own motor. You would rotate the ram around the turret to use it.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes just spin the ram around

They look like this






Tin


----------



## Cedge (Oct 26, 2008)

hmmmm... 
that probably ain't gonna happen on my square column mill....LOL

Steve


----------



## tel (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure somebody (Bradley? Mason?) designed one to fit the Myford lathe - should be able to modify that if you can find the details of it


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 26, 2008)

Maryak you may want to look into rotary broaching depending on what you are trying to do. Somewhere around here I have and old home shop machinist that had an article on rotary broaching . IIRC the author lived in Alaska so the ability to make your own socket to fix the truck could come in handy. The attachment worked on his lathe. Do not recall if it was made or purchased . I need to find that issue. 
Tin


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 26, 2008)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> IIRC the author lived in Alaska so the ability to make your own socket to fix the truck could come in handy. The attachment worked on his lathe. Do not recall if it was made or purchased . I need to find that issue.



TF  ............ that would be an interesting read if you can turn it up .... good luck with the hunt 8)

CC


----------



## Maryak (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to all who have responded :bow: :bow:

Now if only I had a Bridgeport....... : :

TF If you manage to find the article that would be great ;D

Tel, Only thing I could find for Myford lathe was a hand job.

I envisaged something along the lines of a tapping attachment size wise and driven off the spindle with a keep around the column : ??? : ??? ;D

Regards to All
Bob


----------



## tel (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a dim memory of a pic in either the Bradley or Mason book - I'll try to hunt 'em out as time permits. It was pretty basic, from memory - the 3 jaw chuck drove a crankshaft that. in turn, drove a slide back and forth, said slide incorporating a tool post. Of course, to apply the same thing to a mill, you would end up with a horizontal slotter, but ......


----------



## Maryak (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Tel,

There's no panic on this one. It's just one of those things swimming around in the murky corners of the grey lump between my ears and used primarily for keeping them separated 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Oct 27, 2008)

OK Bob, if you hear nothing for a few days it doesn't mean I've forgot - just disappeared into the workshop, fell down a 'ole or got on the Guinness again.


----------



## tel (Oct 29, 2008)

This is getting frustrating, I can picture the illustration quite clearly in my mind's eye but so far haven't been able to find it.

Meanwhile - there's always this. 

http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Products?stockCode=M225


----------



## Maryak (Oct 29, 2008)

Bloody Hell Tel   

I'm on a pension and trying to build a new house to retire to : :

Sure way to a divorce and then I won't even be able to afford a tent ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Oct 29, 2008)

They're pretty proud of it, ain't they.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 29, 2008)

Need to wrack my brain to remember where that old prehistoric(1995 B.C., that would be before color printing) issue of HSM Is probably put in a safe place handy to read hmm where is That!!. 
Tin


----------



## Maryak (Oct 29, 2008)

T/F

I have the same problem, 

When I find out where I placed my place for safe keeping, I'll let you know. It's usually located right under my nose - probably why I can't see it. : :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## BobWarfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Several thoughts spring to mind.

First, to Cedge, RE a square column mill, I envision a slotting device specifically made to bolt to the side of them mill head and run parallel to the spindle axis. 

Second, with all the steam engine afficionados, it shouldn't be that hard to knock together an idea for a linkage to use to drive a slotter from a rotary power source. I'm reminded of, for example, Marv Klotz's linkage for his die filer. Why wouldn't that work? 

Failing that, even hand powered slotting attachments can be very handy for smaller broaching jobs. For example, here is Evan Williams's slotter from the HSM board:






I could see attaching one of these to the side of a square column mill head. It would then always be available and ready for use. Just install a tool in it, position the head over the work, and start slotting.

Lastly, for the CNC'ers among us, I am surprised we haven't yet seen someone build a slotter tool holder that mounts to the side of the head. It would be completely power operated by the Z axis servo moving the head up and don't. Note that you don't want it on the spindle--don't want the broaching forces hammering your spindle bearings. But a rigid mount to the side of the mill head and relatively small broaches could be a very useful accessory.


----------



## Maryak (Oct 29, 2008)

Bob,

Thanks for your comments, especially the one about hammer forces on the spindle bearings - Hadn't thought of that :

Regards
Another Bob


----------



## Cedge (Oct 29, 2008)

Bob...
I was referring to the ability to swivel the main BP head to the rear....tough to do on a square column...(grin) I can see uses for the tool and a side mount on the head would work. I'd have to come up with a quick change idea of some sort, since there would probably be a high speed spindle fitted there first. So many tool ideas... so little time....eh?

Steve


----------



## Bernd (Oct 30, 2008)

Since we're talking about building machine equipment, why not mount a ram from a table top shaper, such a Gingery has in his book. Then the stroke length would be ajustable.

Bernd


----------



## Maryak (Oct 30, 2008)

Bernd,

Thanks for the suggestion - who is Gingery ???

Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Oct 30, 2008)

Geez mate, 'as Adelaide broken orf and drifted to the South 
Pole???

http://www.gingerybooks.com/


----------



## Maryak (Oct 30, 2008)

Tel,

Told you I was new at this modeling business ;D

Thanks for the heads up.

South pole here we come :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Oct 30, 2008)

s'orrite mate ;D Did you catch 'Our Kev's' geography lesson last night - the world is apparently divided into three hemispheres - the American, the European and Ours


----------



## max corrigan (Oct 30, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure somebody (Bradley? Mason?) designed one to fit the Myford lathe - should be able to modify that if you can find the details of it


its in the ian bradley serious seven manual page 167 i don't know how to get from the book into photo bucket but its in that book
regards Max ..................


----------



## tel (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you Max, now if I can just locate my copy of _that_ particular book ....


----------



## BAH101 (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw a plan in Engineering In Miniature, I think it was the begining of summer. It ran over 2 months and I bought them both because of that article. When I get home sometime next week, I will look for them. It is a nice compact unit that fits on a small mill.
Bryan


----------



## BAH101 (Oct 30, 2008)

It was the May, June Issues of this year


----------



## Maryak (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Brian,

I appreciate your and everybody else's efforts to help me.

Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Max,

If you can scan the page,I'll host it in photobucket?

Click on my handle (steamer) and send me a PM


----------



## max corrigan (Oct 31, 2008)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Hey Max,
> 
> If you can scan the page,I'll host it in photobucket?
> 
> Click on my handle (steamer) and send me a PM


Steamer sent pm with attachments (you gotter realise this is testing my pc skills to the absolute limits ;D) let me know if it gets there
regards Max.............


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2008)

You did it Max!

Here they are.....

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u27/mcandrew1894/File0001.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u27/mcandrew1894/File0002.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u27/mcandrew1894/File0003.jpg


----------



## max corrigan (Oct 31, 2008)

steamer  said:
			
		

> You did it Max!
> 
> Here they are.....
> 
> ...


great steamer file no 2 should be file no1 but i think folks will figure it out hope it helps the person asking for it!
Thanks again steamer Max..............


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Oct 31, 2008)

To save anybodies tired fingers from clicking on the links......


----------



## tel (Oct 31, 2008)

By George, he's got it!

That is the article exactly as I remembered it - tho' I still haven't found my copy!

There's hope for the old brain cell yet.


----------



## Maryak (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks to All for contributing :bow: :bow:

Now if I can just find the time & materials....... :

Will keep everybody informed as to progress.

Regards
Bob


----------



## jack404 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bob this is for a lathe and not a mill but its simple and i think you culd adapt it id the others are a bit complex i made a small one for rifle bolts works a treat 

http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Projects/LatheSlotter/latheslotter.html

cheers

jack


----------



## Maryak (Nov 1, 2008)

Jack,

Thanks for the link. 

Regards
Bob


----------

